# Hosting Mogul Turned FrackMaster Gets Nailed By SEC For Allegedly Spending Investor Money On Hos and



## DomainBop (Jun 28, 2016)

> The U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission is suing Breitling Energy Corporation of Dallas, Texas, and its CEO, "Frack Master" Chris Faulkner, for fraudulently spending $80 million dollars of investors' money on fancy dining, luxury cars, strippers, sex workers, and all the other fixins of a jet-setting sociopath's lifestyle.



http://boingboing.net/2016/06/27/sec-sues-frack-master-ce.html



> Inside an $80 million energy scam: The SEC's story of Dallas' Breitling Energy



http://www.dallasnews.com/business/energy/20160627-inside-an-80-million-energy-scam-the-sec-s-story-of-dallas-breitling-energy.ece


SEC announcement:


 




> U.S. SECURITIES AND EXCHANGE COMMISSION
> 
> 
> 
> ...





copy of the SEC complaint: https://www.sec.gov/litigation/complaints/2016/comp-pr2016-130.pdf


note: I am really enjoying this and I only spent 3 nightmarish weeks as a CI Host customer in 1998.  I can only imagine how overjoyed people who suffered far longer and were customers for months or years are at this joyous news. 


note 2: for the young'uns:  Faulkner's mother was a lawyer and during his time at CI Host dozens of lawsuits were filed against critics, competitors, etc (and many lawsuits were also filed against CI Host).  CI Host once sued WHT's former owner Everyone Internet for posts left on WHT by critics of CI Host (CI Host lost the case in federal court).


----------



## SafehouseCloud (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh yes the bad CI Host times. I still remember when masked thieves storm the DC of CI host. At least that was the official story. Funny that a few month I wonder what happens to Faulkner ... Now we knows ... One of the bad example of the early hosting guys.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh, like those not drunk / high didn't see this coming 


Faulkner is a sociopath.   Entirely of the same cloth Jonny Nuggets was cut.  The guy named this shitco. Brietling, after uppity overpriced wrist piece.



> "lavish meals and entertainment, international travel, cars, jewelry, gentlemen's clubs, and personal escorts"



Sounds like many of these insecure hosting shit heads CEOs.  Oh look at me dancing girl,  I have a bling-bling wrist piece.... I have a fist full of dolla bills yo'.  I drive a luxury car... Go on vacations weekly...


... and I can't function / put time in with opposite gender, so I pay whores for attention.  Freaks.


Faulkner needs prison time.



Like I said prior:


Chris Faulkner  CI Host.


I recall the story from another circle (i.e. that douchenozzle being quotable for fracking while having the brains and experience in such of a goose egg).


Faulkner is the prototype for asshats in this industry and perpetual get rich-at-any-cost scammers.  


See:


http://www.texasobserver.org/the-lite-guv-and-the-frack-master/


... and I entirely in past didn't relate Faulkner and CI Host to random Chicago DC that was burglarized / robber multiple times:


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/02/chicaco_datacenter_breaches/


----------



## Geek (Jul 7, 2016)

> Jonny Nuggets



Sounds like a shitty mob name.


----------



## Munzy (Jul 8, 2016)

drmike said:


> Jonny Nuggets



Found his nuggets!





.... something smells fishy!


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2016)

Geek said:


> Sounds like a shitty mob name.



Blame @Francisco for naming the perp.  All credit to the Stallion master.



Munzy said:


> Found his nuggets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh the puns at play.


----------

